# my buds seem small 1st grow



## fruity86 (Aug 20, 2009)

hi im 5 weeks in now and my buds arnt as big as i hoped they would be am i inpatiention or could i be doing sumthing wrong i am feeding with big bud and the plant is just over 2 and a half feet tall


----------



## fruity86 (Aug 20, 2009)

could any one help please


----------



## Mutt (Aug 20, 2009)

hey didn't need to delete it..for one thing you put it in the wrong section.
2 you need to give people a minute to get to it...I have threads sit over a day before getting a response. 

They will look small until about the last 2 weeks then they fatten up. moving this thread over to gen. indoor.

Also tell us more about your grow.


----------



## fruity86 (Aug 20, 2009)

hi i am new to this and so far im sucessful its just im 5 week in and my buds are not as big as i hoped they would be my plant is under a 600w sun master dual spectrum just over 2 1/2 feet tall also 2 smaller plants 17 inch tall 10 days into flowering i feed with a basic tomato food for veg stage npk 4,2,6 and big bud for flowering npk 0,15,40 the harvest time is 7 weeks will the buds swell in the next to weeks or are they fully grown any help would be appreciated


----------



## fruity86 (Aug 20, 2009)

i was using tomato feed for the veg stage npk 4-2-6 and then i used big bud for flowering npk 0-15-40 my plant is under 600w sunmaster dual spectrum with 2 smaller plants 17in 10 days into flowering the havest time of my big one is 7 weeks i was just wondering if the buds are going to get any bigger and fatten up as i only have 2 weeks left before harvest


----------



## ms4ms (Aug 20, 2009)

as Mutt stated they will grow larger. I have not heard of the food and nutes you stated. To give you accurate advice we need a better picture of your grow. your lights are great but proper feeding is very important. for your grow


----------



## fruity86 (Aug 20, 2009)

i feed my plant every other day the buds are about an inch tall at the mo is this to much or to less? i would post a pic but do not have a usb lead at the mo hopefully get one 2moz wot would you recomend as a feeding scedual the top cola is about 4 inch tall


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 20, 2009)

Make sure your light is as close as it can safely get to the plants for best bud development.  You can use the hand test and set the light height so it doesn't feel hot when you put your hand at the canopy level below the light.  

Are there lots of developing pistils (white hairs?) Are they all standing up and nice and white?  What strain are you growing?   In soil?

Buds develop individually until they grow together to form a cola or larger bud mass so I think yours will more than likely finish normal and you just don't know what to expect.  Maybe if you look around at some journals you can compare what other plants look like at 5 weeks.  

Peace!


----------



## 420benny (Aug 20, 2009)

Soil, or hydro? Any idea what strain it is? Ever check the water ph? Pics will help a ton. Patience is hard to come by. It is important to learn it, though. Otherwise you will likely chop too soon and regret it. btdt, we all have.


----------



## fruity86 (Aug 20, 2009)

im in soil and the strain is indicas there are a ton of pistils all pure white and the light is about 2 feet away from the plant


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 20, 2009)

if you have lots of pistils, relax in due time my friend


----------



## fruity86 (Aug 20, 2009)

ok thank its just on  a diffrent post some one said haze can take up to 12 weeks but on the packet it says 7 it is gaian haze


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Aug 20, 2009)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> i feed my plant every other day the buds are about an inch tall at the mo is this to much or to less? i would post a pic but do not have a usb lead at the mo hopefully get one 2moz wot would you recomend as a feeding scedual the top cola is about 4 inch tall



IMO, you are feeding to much. I feed about once a week. I feed then it takes about 3-4 days to dry out then just H20 then another 3-4 days I feed, and so on. What size pots are you in?

 The last 2 weeks is when your budz will start swelling in the last attempt to get pollinated - just my .02


----------



## fruity86 (Aug 20, 2009)

i am in 11 litre pots to small?


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Aug 20, 2009)

3 gallon pots? for flower, yes IMO your pots are to small. Each one of my plants get about a 1 1/2 gallon of water each time. I am in 5 gallon/20 liter pots.
11 liter is what I use through veg

Are you water/feeding every other day because the soil is drying out? good possibility your rootbound.


----------



## fruity86 (Aug 21, 2009)

yes every other day sumtimes 2 day i let the top of the soil get crusty before i water or feed


----------



## fruity86 (Aug 21, 2009)

has any1 else got any advice please


----------



## ms4ms (Aug 23, 2009)

you have the best info from some of the board's best growers. I am inpatient to start my next grow but right now I can't. Waiting is the hard part but makes it all worthwhile. Let the growing process finish your plants. Do the lite test like dirty os stated. I feel your lite may be a little to far at 2 feet.  for your grow


----------



## fruity86 (Aug 23, 2009)

ok 1 last question dose the flowering time start from when you switch the lights or when you first see signs of sex and thank you all for your advice it has been very helpful


----------



## ms4ms (Aug 25, 2009)

It starts officially when you go into 12-12. You can "veg" a plant for as little or long as you desire. the plant starts it changes when it receives 12 hours of darkness. The plant needs this to flower and it has to be dedicated.. no leaks. If you do your part which is food and lights let the plant do the rest and whatch it grow.  for your grow


----------



## fruity86 (Aug 25, 2009)

thank you all i am going to try put sum pics up later to see if any one can tell me how long i am looking at till harvest i have noticed the buds grow since my first post quite abit hopefully it wnt be long till my work pays of and i can get stoned woohoo


----------



## PencilHead (Aug 25, 2009)

Keep in mind if you're only 5 weeks in, you could be looking at another 5 weeks before those babies ripen correctly.  That said, you're maybe halfway to harvest--could be even more, depending on your genetics.  

You are definitely feeding and watering waaaay too often.  Wait until the fan leaves droop and look pretty sad before you water.  Be brave.  Pot likes this dry time--it's an arid climate plant and the roots need to breath between feedings.  

Also, I wouldn't starve it off N completely yet.  You'll loose enough green on your fan leaves as is when the time is ripe without under-nourishing them now.

Luck.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 25, 2009)

were you just swimming in cold water? My budds seem small then too!
Its normal I think?

Cheers!!!


----------



## fruity86 (Aug 25, 2009)

i am 6 weeks in 2moz an i have cut back on the feeding to every other watering so it gets feed every 6 days now i have also added 1/4 strength of wot i was vegging on so the plant get it N still  would you say this is ok


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 25, 2009)

Pencilhead took the words right out of my mouth.  

You said you are growing an indica strain and then you said you were growing Haze.  The haze is a Sativa and will take much more than eight weeks to bud.  Most seedbanks arent very accurate with there flower time estimations.  If they say it flowers in 7 weeks you should plan on 8 or 9.  And if its possible drop your light a little bit closer to the top of the canopy.


----------



## fruity86 (Aug 26, 2009)

o right the packet makes me look as daft as i am this is wot the packet says
Gaian Haze
Type 	Indoor/Outdoor
Flowering 	7 weeks
Yield 	325-350g/m2
Gaian HazeHybrid of Original Haze and some of the best indicas from around the world. Generally tall, upright phenotype. Citrus like smell. This is a global, holistic haze not just a mere giant haze. Let mother nature show you the way; a true collective temple of haze. High in energy, low in coherence and the uplift of a wonder bra. Lock up your sons! so it a hybrid i didnt read that either so im looking at 8-9weeks thanks


----------



## fruity86 (Aug 26, 2009)

and i have been lowering my light an inch each night  would 1 1/2 feet be close enough?


----------



## PencilHead (Aug 26, 2009)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> and i have been lowering my light an inch each night would 1 1/2 feet be close enough?


 
I'm running air-cooled 600's and I put my lights down to about 6" from the top cola.


----------



## fruity86 (Aug 26, 2009)

6 weeks today


----------



## fruity86 (Aug 26, 2009)

dose she look ok to you guys and how close can i get my light to her its 600w not air cooled or cooled in any way i just have a fan blowing on it also when you start to see the pistils turn how long will it take for most of them to turn


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 26, 2009)

fruity, it looks just fine. some strains have more bud developement than others. ive seen worse.  and if they were mine, i would be proud. you have more time, just be patient, and check trichomes to determine chop time.


----------



## fruity86 (Aug 26, 2009)

thankyou 4 the reply this is my first grow and am not quite sure wot to expect alot of good info and advice on here it has help alot how long do you think i have left till harvest sorry about the poor pics


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 26, 2009)

You need to determine your chop time on how the trichs develope and not by the pistils.  The pistils will turn from white to orange near the end but you really need to see the trichs to be accurate.  I bought a mini little magnifying glass for like ten dollars at Radio Shack and it is perfect for checking trichs.


----------



## fruity86 (Aug 27, 2009)

ok thank first job today is e bay


----------



## fruity86 (Aug 27, 2009)

can you take cutting from a plant that has been in flower for 3 weeks its just i have a plant that i do not have a clue wot she is and wanted to make a mother from her just in case she is sum sick bud or is it to late? any advice would be greatfull


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 27, 2009)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> can you take cutting from a plant that has been in flower for 3 weeks its just i have a plant that i do not have a clue wot she is and wanted to make a mother from her just in case she is sum sick bud or is it to late? any advice would be greatfull



Yo Fruity!

Your plants are looking nice.  As the others mentioned you need to get a hand held 20x - 30x microscope so you can inspect the color of your trichomes (resin glands) for determining the proper time to harvest.  They look like they are just starting to fill out so at least a few weeks to a month are left more than likely.  It really is worth the wait.  Many strains put on most of their trichs late in flowering and all strains bulk up and gain most of their weight in the ripening stage.  When trichomes form they are clear and as they ripen they slowly turn cloudy and eventually turn amber late in flowering.  Many growers prefer to harvest their plants when they have 30-60% amber colored trichs, depending on personal preference, for the potent buzz that it gives their buds.

Yes you can take a clone and the sooner the better.  Since the plant is deep into flower it will take the clone several weeks to a month or so to revert to vegetative growth after it's put back under 16-24 hours of light per day.  The flower matter on the clone will eventually dry up and stretch with the clone when it begins to grow vertically after rooting.  

Even though it takes some patience it can be well worth the wait if your pheno turns out to be special and you'd like to keep it's genetics going in your garden for future grows.  I always take clones as I put my plants into flowering to avoid the delay that re-vegging takes but every once in a while a strain gets away from me and I don't realize it until the plant is a few weeks into flowering and have to do what you're going to...   All it takes is time....

Happy Growing!


----------



## fruity86 (Aug 28, 2009)

hi agen every one i forgot probly the most inportant ? to ask is the bud of a hemi small then a female i had to pick pollen sack of her/he it wot ever for about 2 weeks after it had sexed so i gess it was a hemi but ive not seen any sacks for a month now will the fact it was a hemi reduce the over all bud size?


----------

